
AVRIS, the USDOT’s bold initiative to upgrade roads for self-driving cars - hoag
https://medium.com/@MarcHoag/avris-the-usdots-bold-initiative-to-upgrade-roads-for-self-driving-cars-7c342cd3a520#.7wk6m1lia
======
rini17
> ... using solar panel road surfaces, with excess charge stored in giant
> capacitors and used to heat the road surface...

 _Ouch_ for anyone with rudimentary EE knowledge. Perhaps with kilometer-thick
capacitors under the road... they by far don't have the capacity to do this.

And staying on road with snow-covered markings will be likely solved by
relying on GPS, if it's not already.

